# Drawings of Mine



## Angelwing (Feb 27, 2013)

So, I have a number of drawings. Although you can see them all on my deviantART page (username is Super6-4), here's a sample. I apologize for how loooooong the pictures make this post. the first couple aren't great quality because they were taken with my ipod. The last is with my iPhone which has way better pic quality. 

An example of one of my earlier sketches, made last year in an english class. This class is where I started to discover how well I could draw, if I may say so myself. This one's titled "Amid the Chaos" and was inspired by a scene from the movie "Shooter." 






Another example of one I made last year, however this was more of a serious "project." I used the cover of the movie "Saints and Soldiers" for the reference pic. This work is titled "Saints and Soldiers." 





And one from this year, done in early January, on a new sketchbook I got for Christmas-also used a new art pencil set. It's titled "Land to Starboard." Used a ref pic online for the ship, but then added the background myself.


----------



## Cran (Feb 28, 2013)

Very good proportion and perspective in number two - if I'd tried that, it would have been a page of eraser smears, and I'd have to rename it_ the smog of war_. 

I don't know enough about sailing ships to comment on that, although the hull perspective is not as accurate as that of the medic; the setting looks rushed.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 28, 2013)

That second one is very good, as Cran says, you nailed the perspective.


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 28, 2013)

Cran said:


> Very good proportion and perspective in number two - if I'd tried that, it would have been a page of eraser smears, and I'd have to rename it_ the smog of war_.
> 
> I don't know enough about sailing ships to comment on that, although the hull perspective is not as accurate as that of the medic; the setting looks rushed.





Gumby said:


> That second one is very good, as Cran says, you nailed the perspective.



Thank you guys-indeed, I still like the second one a lot. 

As for the ship-well yes the background was kinda rushed in a sense. I didn't want it to be the focus of the drawing though.


----------



## Saxon Violence (Feb 28, 2013)

Good Drawings.

I don't believe that "_Shooter_" ever used a Rifle with a Detachable Box Magazine as you have depicted it.

Your soldier has what look like "_Crosses_" on his helmet and arm band.

Usually that means "_Medic_" and in theory, Medics aren't armed. {Ha-Ha-HA!}

Saxon Violence


----------



## Arcwood (Mar 8, 2013)

I like how you mastered depth.


----------



## Angelwing (Mar 9, 2013)

Saxon Violence said:


> Good Drawings.
> 
> I don't believe that "_Shooter_" ever used a Rifle with a Detachable Box Magazine as you have depicted it.
> 
> ...



Hence my usage of the word INSPIRED by the movie Shooter...

If you've seen Saints and Soliders, you'd understand...


----------

